

Ask HN: How can I help my friend? - thisisnotclear

So I recently met a super smart developer who is developing a framework for building browser based web applications. He is falling short on money and needs customers to develop fully functioning prototype&#x2F;mvp web apps for them. Can a basic website to make web applications generate clients? 
How can I help him do that?
======
redtexture
Documentation.

Working demonstration examples.

Testing for usability and ease of construction of applications and operations.

Built-in security for data storage and security of data transmission.

Ease of data portability, for both adding data and exporting data.

Community-building that leads toward growth and momentum of mutual support and
exploration.

All towards figuring out what are the things that enable trying the project
out, and reducing the impediments that deter potential users from trying out
the project.

~~~
thisisnotclear
We are revamping the documentation and security is pretty neat in the
framework too. Right now our focus is to build web applications for customers.
Where can I find people who will pay us for building good web applications?

~~~
redtexture
It's not clear if the framework is open. That can help in building community-
building interest, and give assurance that you're not going away. More than a
few frameworks are public because the founders realized it is a big deal to
maintain a framework. Remember that a lot of people have seen a service
provider disappear when some Big-Company likes the team that created some
great application framework or web application.

It's hard to find an audience for a product. Stuff that has been written on
the topic:

"Do Things That Don't Scale" \- Paul Graham (July 2013)
[http://paulgraham.com/ds.html](http://paulgraham.com/ds.html)

Steve Blank in his startup & venture blog and book has a fair amount to say
about discovering who your audience is for your product, and about changing
the product based on what you discover. Minimum Viable Product is about trying
many different things with many potential populations. Nobody initially knows
who their initial or eventual customers are, or how to find them.

Asking people to pay, right now, is a very instructive process toward
discovery of your business model. You might have a perfect product, but no
buyers. Find the buyers, one at a time to start out. Your project has a lot to
learn about, towards figuring out who would want to use it. Ask people why
they're not a buyer.

"An MVP is not a Cheaper Product, It’s about Smart Learning" \- Steve Blank
(July 22, 2013)

[http://steveblank.com/2013/07/22/an-mvp-is-not-a-cheaper-
pro...](http://steveblank.com/2013/07/22/an-mvp-is-not-a-cheaper-product-its-
about-smart-learning/)

"Who’s Doing the Learning?" \- Steve Blank (June 3, 2013)

[http://steveblank.com/2013/06/03/whos-doing-the-
learning/](http://steveblank.com/2013/06/03/whos-doing-the-learning/)

------
anthony_franco
I hate to say it, but if he's having trouble finding customers eager to pay
for it, he should rethink the project altogether.

